# Saudi Arabia Chosen to Head UN Human Rights Panel



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"If you were trying to put together a global all-star team of the most authoritarian, human rights abusing nations on earth, not only would Saudi Arabia be at the top of the list, it would be captain of the squad."

"In a move as embarrassing, laughable and tragic as Barack Obama receiving the Nobel Peace Prize just as he was about to embark upon several overseas wars and drone countless civilians to death without due process, the United Nations has, remarkably, named Saudi Arabia head of it's human rights panel."

Not a Joke ? Saudi Arabia Chosen to Head UN Human Rights Panel | Liberty Blitzkrieg

What can I say, money talks.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

UN, HA HA HA HA... he said UN..

here let me help you out


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Ha! That'll send a message, huh?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Another brilliant move that makes me even happier I am becoming more self sufficient every day.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Saudi Arabia has a nice enclosed courtyard with gardens where they carry out their executions. By blade while you are sitting there still alive and conscious.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Saudi Arabia and other like minded nations are the perfect fit for the UN human rights commission. Submit or die. Your chose. Soooo easy.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Put north korea in charge of the IAEA.

I, as millions of others feel, kick that useless organization out of our country, stop funding it and their anti American programs.
Ship the EPA out with them.
Convert the Manhattan HQ into a major VA hospital ,use the UN funding to run the hospital, and treat the vets like they should be treated!!!
We have got to be the laughing stock of the world, funding our own demise.
Every place that American funds under the guise of the UN that have been used to feed and shelter the needy came with anti American indoctrination.
The recipients never knew they came from us.
In many cases thousands of tons of wheat flour and rice had the American names obliterated from the bags.
The people were told the US gave nothing and did not care what happened to them.
Those bastards at the state dept. did nothing to counter the propaganda.
GET THEM THE HELL OUT OF HERE AND US OUT OF IT!!!!!!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

They might as well have named Mussolini, to a human rights panel.



sideKahr said:


> "If you were trying to put together a global all-star team of the most authoritarian, human rights abusing nations on earth, not only would Saudi Arabia be at the top of the list, it would be captain of the squad."
> "In a move as embarrassing, laughable and tragic as Barack Obama receiving the Nobel Peace Prize just as he was about to embark upon several overseas wars and drone countless civilians to death without due process, the United Nations has, remarkably, named Saudi Arabia head of it's human rights panel."
> Not a Joke ? Saudi Arabia Chosen to Head UN Human Rights Panel | Liberty Blitzkrieg
> 
> What can I say, money talks.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Put north korea in charge of the IAEA.
> 
> I, as millions of others feel, kick that useless organization out of our country, stop funding it and their anti American programs.
> Ship the EPA out with them.
> ...


It will never happen because it is the way to solve problems. Solved problems mean no need for government bureaucrats or politicians. Therefore worsening and prolonging of crisis's are what those in government live for.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I wanna teach Muslim women how to drive, self defense against their wife beating husbands as well as walk alone on the street.
Let the Games Begin!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

At least,the Saudis know how to deal with crooks.


----------

